# PGR in TTTF



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

Does anyone use a PGR in TTTF? I see a lot of people use it on lower HOC grass types but I don't see too much information for it being used in TTTF. I hear benefits of using a PGR outside of less frequent cutting, such as being more decease resistant, having a thicker stand, etc.. So wondering if it's something worth adding to my program this year. Appreciate any thoughts or experiences you could share!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes you can. It will allow you to reduce your nitrogen inputs while keeping the lawn greener. This helps in summer since less nitrogen means less need for water. On the disease side it can help or hurt. Again, less watering means less humidity and less chance for fungus, but with less growing, it will take longer to recover if you get a fungus.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> Yes you can. It will allow you to reduce your nitrogen inputs while keeping the lawn greener. This helps in summer since less nitrogen means less need for water. On the disease side it can help or hurt. Again, less watering means less humidity and less chance for fungus, but with less growing, it will take longer to recover if you get a fungus.


I too have been considering if I should add PGR to my TTTF lawn. I keep it cut around 3"-4" so I have always felt some of the information was not highly beneficial for my use case. I don't necessarily hate my frequency of cutting. And in terms of helping spread it is not particularly relevant. Also, I am getting plenty of dark green color from nitrogen and iron already.

Can you comment any further on fungus for someone who doesn't even have an irrigation system? Sounds like it could potentially make my problems worse if I have a shaded area that is never watered but still usually has to battle fungus (I cannot reduce my water usage like someone with a system could, as there is not self applied water to begin with). Is this a reasonable thinking?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you get rust while under regulation from PGR, you might want to grass to grow faster to recover, but the PGR will prevent growing fast. In that case, it can hurt you.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

I've used PGR in my TTTF front lawn (t-nex)...It grew at roughly half the rate of my neighbor's un-regulated lawn. So you can wait roughly twice as long to cut.

I also used it because I was experimenting with cutting below 1.5 inches and didn't want the roots to suffer.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I use T-Nex to control Poa seed head.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

troksd said:


> I use T-Nex to control Poa seed head.


I don't have personal experience, but I would recommend looking at Aneuw instead of T-Nex in your scenario. Apparently it's intent is to act as a plant growth regulator but it also happens to kill Poa A and possibly suppress Poa T.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Used T-Nex. I think it works well on TTTF. The application is a little tricky I guess but not bad. Does help maintain color and height. I believe it helped with a thicker yard overall but I have BG in the mix too. I think it helped me overwritten also. I applied late last year and I saw a ton of growth once we started warming up.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

This will be my first year using PGR on TTTF. Gonna see how feasible it is to keep a 2" to 2.5" HOC in the spring, which IME has been totally infeasible in the past because I can't mow 3x per week. And hopefully extend the green color and stand health a little further into the heat of summer.



Drewmey said:


> Can you comment any further on fungus for someone who doesn't even have an irrigation system? Sounds like it could potentially make my problems worse if I have a shaded area that is never watered but still usually has to battle fungus (I cannot reduce my water usage like someone with a system could, as there is not self applied water to begin with). Is this a reasonable thinking?


I definitely have experience with fungus w/o irrigation. :lol: 
Before I learned to use fungicides, and way before I'd ever heard of PGRs, any areas of TTTF that got even "some" shade would be susceptible heading into June (roughly) given any decent amount of rain and warm overnight temps. Raising your HOC as weather warms up makes it tougher for air to circulate down through a thick stand of TTTF, humidity stagnates, and boom you've got a petri dish. Also FWIW I've overseeded multiple years with top NTEP cultivars with high endophyte and blah blah blah, doesn't matter. TTTF is susceptible, just a fact of life that you have to be prepared to deal with. Leaving it up to mother nature to not rain is not a plan for success.
If you don't use any PGR or any fungicide, you're likely to have dead spots that last 1-2 months. Shortly after the time when brown spots are really getting numerous & large enough to be annoying, perhaps in that second month, is when the proper summer heat arrives and grass naturally slows down, so it's not growing out of the fungus damage "quickly" anyway in a typical year with typical mid-atlantic weather. Given this, I don't see +/- PGR as the critical factor. You need a fungicide plan regardless.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I have been reading / watching videos about it. I bought a 1 lbs pouch for $95 of Facebook marketplace. Haven't tried it yet.



Drewmey said:


> I don't have personal experience, but I would recommend looking at Aneuw instead of T-Nex in your scenario. Apparently it's intent is to act as a plant growth regulator but it also happens to kill Poa A and possibly suppress Poa T.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

What rates are people running on TTTF?

I have a bottle of t-nex sitting around that I was planning on using on 90/10 - TTTF/KBG. I have kind of crappy soil, so I'm mostly looking for the increased root mass benefit. Color and less mowing are side bonuses. I was thinking of starting at 0.25 and working up to 0.4 or 0.5. I cut at 3-3.5 in spring, 4-4.25 summer. Those are pretty low rates (label calls for 0.75). Regardless of rate my plan was to use the greenkeeper app to dose by GDD.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

What other items can you mix in with a PGR application? I'm trying to get my ground impact reduced.

Propiconazole/Azoxy/Serenade? Kelp Help/Soil Conditioner? FEature?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for all the insight guys. I'm going to run Anuew on a GDD schedule and see how it goes this year.

@craigdt The only thing I see on the Anuew label regarding mixing is: Mix at your own risk.


----------

